# She is acting skittish. Need Advice



## jenniep77 (Jul 31, 2008)

A little background. Lucy and her 2 sisters were turned into the shelter at about 12 weeks old. ALL of them were very shy and obviously they hadn't been socialized at all. We worked with her and took her out daily to meet new people, new situations etc...She would pee everytime she met a new "adult". She has gotten over the peeing part thankfully. But she still acts scared, only sometimes which why I am confused. Somtimes she acts fine with new people and others she acts scared. We've had her about 5 months now. 

I take her on walks 2x a day and I have people asking me to pet her and I let them because I figure it's good for her to get used to new people. She is normally okay. The other day a bunch of kids were out playing and she was fine and very excited to meet them. Well, the other evening, the familly and I were going out on our walk and 2 ladies walked up to me asking to see my puppy. I said definitely. Well, Lucy ran behind my back and was scared of them as they were walking up. Finally after a few seconds she sniffed their hands and let one of them pet her but she was still scared. 

What do I do? When she is older will she bite out of fear? That is the last thing I want. She's been to an obedience class and she is very good and I continue to train her at home as well. She is very good with my 2 girls. Do I just continue to get her around people like I have been doing? Get her into another class around more people? Thanks for any advice

and for fun. here she is at about 9 months old.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

unfortunatly yes, she may become a fear biter. this is where your socializeing work needs be serious. she is young now and this fear may turn into aggression once she gets older. im not makein any predictions but this is mostly the case. make EVERY new situation a good experience/positive. another positive is that she is still young and this can be worked out. 

another idea is that u could start doing some obediance training in a public area. get her focused on you even if there are people around. this will build her trust in you.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

She may just be weak-nerved. I socialized the heck out of Rocky when he was young and he's still very skittish around new people. Now I make sure to supervise him very carefully when new people come over because I don't want him to bite out of fear. Fortunately for me he makes every effort to run away when he's nervous or uncomfortable rather than snap.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

What a pretty girl your Lucy is. There are far more experienced people here than I am able to help you but let me say a word or two.


> Originally Posted By: jenniep77
> 
> What do I do?......... Do I just continue to get her around people like I have been doing?


You can help her by making all interactions with people actively pleasant as Steve says. Carry either treats or a toy Lucy loves when you're walking. As soon as Lucy can see people approaching, have a party: treats can rain down or a nice tug. When the people are out of sight, the fun stops. You may find it easier to stand a little to the side and let people walk by you so Lucy doesn't have to make up her mind what to do. I would be sure that she is REALLY relaxed before letting strangers approach-she may already be relaxed with a lot of people. 

Classes are probably also good because you can set up good interactions with people who want to help you. All I am trying to say is that you can help Lucy connect people in general with good things.

Mary Jane


----------



## jenniep77 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks all!! I will continue to take her out all of the time. The treats are a good idea. I don't know why I didn't think of that before. The trainer I used before is always inviting me to join her evening classes but I can't go because my hubby sometimes works on the evenings her classes are offered and I have no one to watch the kiddo's. I'll figure out something though.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

We are working on Sonny's nervousness around people too he is older but a rescue and I have been doing the treats and so far it has helped with calming him down he is still shows anxiety but it has only been a week.

You want to catch her before the anxiety comes on or esclates, so for example for us it is when people come over, so throughout the day we make the knocking sound immediately who is hear, give a treat, lets see give a treat, I make him wait give a treat, open the door slowly if he gets up I put him back and give a treat, once they come in give treats, and then I give the treats to the person along with stay they can give him a treat it worked well and he calmed down he still had some anxiety but it calmed him and he didn't bark or growl. I found when I first got him he didn't display this but after a month and a 1/2 what threw me into action is when someone came over and he barked, growled and grabbed their shirt, I knew I had an issue that I had to nip in the bud and doing some research found that positive reinforcement is the best so when he hears the knock he can associate that with good stuff when your dog sees a person she can associate that with good stuff. 

Though I think that some dogs may not always want to be petted and that may be their personality so if you can work with her just being calm and getting over the anxiousness when she sees people and you stop to talk to people I think that is the first step. Some dogs it takes time to warm up so she may never be that pet me pet me type of dog..


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

we are working on kyahs shy/cautious ways at the moment as well.

but im beginning to think its not that shes afraid of people, its just that she doesnt want them to pet her.

she'll go up and give they're hand a sniff and maybe a lick sometimes, but then she just backs off and sits down. then she'll look at me, like.. "what do these people want??" 

but she doesnt really show any signs of being afraid.

this is also onyl when we are at a regular old park or walk.
if we are at the dog park then she's usually only shy when we first get there. but after about 5minutes shes running around sniffing and saying high to everyone and all the dogs.

but this is also only after a lot of socializing. she used to be afraid of people and dogs. escpecially barking dogs. but now that she has been exposed and seen lots of nice dogs and people shes ok now i think...either way we'll keep at it.


oh! and praise and treats are great. anytime she met someone new and was calm and cool around them. after we walked away, she would get big praise.


----------

